# Festplatte für Acer TravelMate 240



## max (12. Mai 2004)

Ich habe das Acer Travelmate 240.

Die Festplatte ist mir halt etwas zu klein (30GB) weis jemand ob ich die tauschen kann und welche ich dann reintun sollte?

Ich denke mir so eine mit 80GB wär ideal.

mfg
max


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Festplatte, 2.5" 80GB Toshiba MK-8026GAX, 16MB Cache
Festplatte, 2.5" 80GB IBM/Hitachi HTS548080M9AT00, Travelstar 5K80
Festplatte, 2.5" 80GB Fujitsu MHT2080AT, 2MB Cache
199 -> 220 Euro


----------



## max (13. Mai 2004)

Danke

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage. Wo ist das Teil

Hab gestern mal versucht die Abdeckung runter zu schrauben hatte auch alle Schrauben draußen aber irgendwo hängt das noch, ich hab dann mal wieder alles zugemacht weil ich ja nichts kaputt machen will.

Gibts da einen Plan oder so ähnlich dazu?


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Bei den meisten geht es von unten, da hilft nichts als schauen.
Das Gerät brauchst du aber nicht zerlegen. 

Plan ? Handbuch !?


----------



## max (15. Mai 2004)

Hab das Handbuch schon öfters durchgewühlt da steht aber nix über den Tausch der Festplatte drinnen und von unten sind nur die RAM zu erreichen.


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Max

Ich hab mir das Handbuch auch mal angeschaut und es sieht wirklich so aus, als müßtest du das Ding entweder komplett aufschrauben, oder falls du das nicht unbedingt willst, es in einen Shop bringen und dir dort ne andere Festplatte einbauen lassen (Dabei dürfte die Garantie ja bestehen bleiben, oder?).

Mfg NIky


----------



## max (17. Mai 2004)

Das mit dem Shop hab ich mir auch schon überlegt und auch schon nachgefragt aber die bei uns in der nähe verlagen mir da zuviel Geld davür und die Garatnie bleibt trotzdem nicht erhalten.

Und mit dem einbauen selber hab ich kein Problem, aber ich wüsste halt gerne was ich alles beim öffnen vom Gehäuse beachen muss. 

Ich will ja nichts abbrechen oder so. Da gibts ja oft so heimtückisch versteckte Klammern.


----------



## Wissender (28. Oktober 2010)

--------------------------- WICHTIG ------------------------------


Ziehe den Akku heraus..... und DANN dort die Festplatte.

hatte auch erst alle Schrauben angelöst und dann den Akku gezogen. Und siehe da, da war die Festplatte schon.


----------

